# PM reply issue: Quote tags incorrectly formatted



## ibznorange (Jul 19, 2008)

When replying to PMs, instead of quoting the response correctly, a la


```
[Quote=person youre replying too]wtf ever they said[/quote]
```

its doing a double start quote tab

```
[Quote=person youre replying too]wtf ever they said[Quote=person youre replying too]
```

dunno whats up, i dont imagine it should be too hard to fix either, if my understanding of vbulletin shit is correct it should be as simple as changing a string somewhere, but it would be helpful lol, instead of getting lots of random tags not doing anything, to have the quotes come out 

just a heads up 


[edit]AAAAAAAAAAAND the code tag doesnt work too well with quote tags. Just assume the first bit is formatted correctly 

i guess just quote my post or whatever to see what im saying


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 19, 2008)

Maybe it's your stupid acting up again?


----------



## ibznorange (Jul 19, 2008)

i just tried with a few more messages and sure enough, its just quoting the whole message but instead of finishing up with a [/quote] its finishing up with a


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 19, 2008)

That's pretty odd. 

I see what you're talking about now.


----------



## ibznorange (Jul 19, 2008)

its working now mostly. i just tried 6 more times and it did it twice intermitantly, the other 4 times it worked. it might just be my computer rendering the website incorrectly? if its only me then id think it was something like that, although id think all that is done on the server end. I dont know a ton about web dev shit though


----------



## Chris (Jul 19, 2008)

Nothing's changed with that in a while. What browser are you using? 

The usual - try cleaning your cache and making sure the page loads 100% before quoting.


----------



## chaztrip (Jul 19, 2008)

Chris said:


> Nothing's changed with that in a while. What browser are you using?
> 
> The usual - try cleaning your cache and making sure the page loads 100% before quoting.




It was doing it for me also.... IE7 


but where do I spray the cleaner to clean the cache?


----------



## ibznorange (Jul 20, 2008)

its working fine now 
im on ff3 on this computer. i wasnt hitting quote on a post, i was hitting reply on a pm which automatically quotes everything. it just sorta started working fine in the morning


----------

